# As Promised here is the REVAMP to my TALLBOY 110G



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Here it is the revamp and the move to a 110g from my 80G as previously posted hope yall like it (check out your background Patrick)


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome set-up!! It's very nicely done.
& The background looks very nice, pulls the tank together


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Lisa worked very hard and lots of dedication and $$$$ lol


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the colour combinations that the fish provide. Nicely done!


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice Work Skrickett!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set up, especially the background....At first glance of the background it appeared to have a few faces that reminded me of stone head :http://i.treehugger.com/images/2007/10/24/lester-easter-island-001.jpg

Boy have I got a wacky imagination, the fish are vibrant aswell very close to saltwater colours....


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I really like the 3D background and the set up!


----------

